# Any musicians going to Anthrocon 2010?



## T-Fox (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey guys! I'm looking for a group of musicians who would be up for doing a cover or two of "The Decemberists" while I'm at AC. I'm actually trying to get a band started up, but I do want to record something live at some point. So, if anyone's actually interested, let me know. I'm a singer, so I guess the big things are Guitar, Drums, Piano? Maybe a Violin, although that one's not that big of a deal.


----------



## Lyxen (Jun 9, 2010)

I'll join you


----------



## T-Fox (Jun 10, 2010)

What do you play?

Nevermind, I just looked at your page. Sorry. xD


----------



## jinxtigr (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm not going to have my drums at AC, but I'm certainly going to have my guitar. You can probably call me a musician- I played + sang everything on this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3560135/

I'll look like this (I'm the tiger in the white shirt with the Strat): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hjN9ee0Eohk


----------



## T-Fox (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh wow, both of you guys are amazing! I'm really impressed. We really need to meet up and Jam, I'll make a point to bring my Guitar too... Even though I'm still pretty new to it anyways. x3


----------



## protocollie (Jun 14, 2010)

You should totally, totally come by open mic.


----------



## jinxtigr (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll also be found in spontaneous hallway jams, or doing my 'echojam' thing to soothe anxious overcrowded furries 
Since it's AC, be careful of Dorsai lest you be spontaneously thrown out of the con


----------



## Aden (Jun 14, 2010)

Oh look I play guitar too

Ahahaha such an original instrument


----------



## T-Fox (Jun 14, 2010)

protocollie said:


> You should totally, totally come by open mic.


 
I actually noticed that on the forums here. The AC Schedule says 303 - 305 is taken up by "The Groove" though. If you can confirm that it's still going down there, I'll definitely be there.


----------



## T-Fox (Jun 14, 2010)

Aden said:


> Oh look I play guitar too
> 
> Ahahaha such an original instrument


 
lol yep! We guitar furries sure are unique!


----------



## protocollie (Jun 14, 2010)

T-Fox said:


> I actually noticed that on the forums here. The AC Schedule says 303 - 305 is taken up by "The Groove" though. If you can confirm that it's still going down there, I'll definitely be there.


 
I am the staff member in charge of managing the sandstone club/main room dances (save for the fursuit dance, which is its own beast) so I can assure you with 100% certainty that there will be open mic on Friday, from 10:30 to midnight, and that all acts of reasonable length and entertainment value may drop by. There will be a sign-up list on the spot, you'll just throw your name on it when you arrive and wait your turn. Tell your friends, get people there. :]

The blocking on the schedule is somewhat unfortunate, and 'the groove' is very misleading. I'm sorry about that. Do your best to let your musician friends know what's going on. :]


----------



## T-Fox (Jun 15, 2010)

So, how about it? If any of you guys who have already posted are up for it, I'd kill to have some accompaniment for that! I have a couple of songs that only need an Acoustic Guitar.


----------



## Aden (Jun 15, 2010)

T-Fox said:


> So, how about it? If any of you guys who have already posted are up for it, I'd kill to have some accompaniment for that! I have a couple of songs that only need an Acoustic Guitar.


 
Eesh, probably won't be able to fit the electric AND the acoustic in the car with three other people. Nor will I have an amp for my electric, so live stuff is pretty out of the question. It'll just be for doodling around.


----------



## T-Fox (Jun 15, 2010)

Aden said:


> Eesh, probably won't be able to fit the electric AND the acoustic in the car with three other people. Nor will I have an amp for my electric, so live stuff is pretty out of the question. It'll just be for doodling around.



We can still hang out and Jam if you want. I'll try and drag along my Electric, if I can fit it at all. I'm carting 4 down from New Hampshire... Not a one can drive. 10 hours solo, woooooo. >_>


----------



## Aden (Jun 16, 2010)

T-Fox said:


> We can still hang out and Jam if you want. I'll try and drag along my Electric, if I can fit it at all. I'm carting 4 down from New Hampshire... Not a one can drive. 10 hours solo, woooooo. >_>


 
I suck at playing with other people, but I can try!


----------



## ProfessorBellom (Jun 16, 2010)

I only make things in tracker... Sorry!


----------

